# Bear results



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

Check your CC, people are getting hit...

Nothing for me


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Hit for me!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Me too! Can't wait!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Me too! Can't wait!


No surprise there - Doyles always draw. :lol:

Now I got my fingers crossed for Frank!

As for me, it's my first year putting in, so I don't expect anything.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

We dood it....We dood it.......
Oh boy Oh boy Oh Boooy.... 
<<--O/


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Finn,

It was only my 8th try to draw!! Keep applying, I am hoping for a great hunt! Good luck to all of you who drew as well!

Chad


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a big Unsuccessful as well. Not a big surprise though, since it was my first year applying for bear.


----------

